# Entwicklung von Datenbankanwendungen



## method1523 (14. Jan 2007)

Hi,

ich weiss hier werden keine Hausaufgaben gemacht ich bräuchte lediglich ein paar Tipps in Sachen Aufbau des Java Codes usw...

Meine Aufgabe war es ein semantisches Datenbankmodell für ein Krankenhaus zu machen, das ist alles soweit fertig  sowie die anschließenden SQL Statements (drop, create, insert usw.) Alles kein Problem.

Aber jetz gehts darum das Modell in Java zu übertragen mit Datenbankanbindung, d.h. Stammdatenverwaltung, also es muss möglich sein Patienten und Ärzte hinzuzufügen...hier habe ich mich entschlossen ohne eine grafische Oberfläche zu arbeiten also alles in der Main zu machen.


Nun gehts mir nicht darum dass hier jemand meine Aufgabe macht. Ich brauche einfach ein paar allgemeine Tipps die bei JDBC allgemein gelten. Ich habe mich umgehört und erfahren dass ich Treiber zur Verfügung stellen muss. Außerdem habe ich echt keine Ahnung wie ich in Java sage, dass jetz etwas in meine Datenbank geschrieben werden soll...bin totaler Newbie auf dem Gebiet sorry. Hat jemand nen brauchbaren Link für mich oder allgemein Nützliches?

Unser DB Skript ist totaler Müll in der Hinsicht weil die Aufgabe viel zu komplex ist.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2007)

> also alles in der Main zu machen. 

eine gute main hat nie mehr als 1-3 Zeilen um eine GUI oder eine andere Klasse zu starten..,
da steht dann der Code
(kommt letztlich aufs gleiche hinaus, klar)

Link:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/

kein Skript der Welt ist Müll, denn was du beschreibst brauch ja nicht viel,
da ist jede Art von DB-Anbindung geeignet,

für Treiber und grundsätzlich benötigte Befehle siehe Tutorials/ Lehrbücher wie oben gelinkt

-----------

Tipps:
trenne Logik von DB-Sachen, konzentriere alle DB-Operationen in einer bestimmten Klasse oder in einer Menge von Klassen,

wenn du irgendwo mitten in der Verarbeitung von Personen etwas aus der DB brauchst,
dann öffne nicht wild irgendwo eine DB-Verbindung, sondern rufe
DBKlasse.getDatenXY() und fertig, und die andere Klasse darf sich um die Details kümmern

erstelle Container-Objekte in Java entsprechend dem Datenmodell,
wenn es also Patienten und Ärzte gibt, dann auch entsprechende Java-Klassen

so genug für den Anfang, über mehr muss man noch nicht nachdenken wenn du noch nicht mal eine Verbindung hast


----------



## Guest (15. Jan 2007)

Siehe: http://www.java2s.com (weiter unten auf der Seite, unter "Database SQL JDBC")


----------



## jemand_;-) (26. Jan 2007)

die aufgabe kommt mir bekannt vor ;-) *grins*

aber wie heißt es so schön: "alles trivial, nächster clip!"

=)


----------



## André Uhres (26. Jan 2007)

method1523 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Unser DB Skript ist totaler Müll..


Hast ja deine eigene DB.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=187942#187942


----------

